# Winter time boot reviews



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay, so here is a short breakdown with out me spending several hours researching...

Predator Extremes- 1200 gram insulation, 9 mm liner, cost 143.00, lots of great reviews and supposedly a lifetime warranty?

Mickey mouse boots- not many specs

Muckboots- Did not look to much into these as they are very similar to my duck hunting boots

Irish Setter Grizzly Tracker- 1000 gram insulation, cost 159.00

Wolverine Mammoth- 1200 gram insulation, gore tex waterproof lining, cost 160.00. One complaint of them getting wet on first day in the snow.

Yukon survival white- boots seem well built, but little specs, cost 149.00

Sorels- another boot with little specs

Impo, I am going with the Predator Extremes, found several pages with great reviews, very reasonable price, liner, and a life time warranty! Plus I plan to use these year round in the field and the boots come in a camo pattern


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

ESOX said:


> For sedentary wintertime activities I have a of Gore-tex 1000 gram Carolina Boots that are 12 years old and still bone dry. You guys saying you have boots that leak as soon as they are out of warranty, I just don't get it. I have 15 year old work boots that still don't leak. buy quality boots and try taking a little care of your footwear. Regular doses of Silicone, oil or at least keep them polished to protect them from salt and chemicals. There is no shame in keeping your boots looking good. If they look like crap, they probably are on their way to failure. Also, and this is a biggie with waterproof membrane boots-
> Use a long shoehorn to get your heel in. Sliding your heel in without a horn is the quickest way to rip the membrane on the heel counter. Automatic leaks.


Yeah I guess it depends on what you do with your boots... I work construction and am a carpenter by trade, it doesnt matter how many times I mink oil my red wings I still go through a pair every 2 years... But as far as fishing and hunting boots just walking through the woods and out on the ice should not be that harsh compared to working boots. You mentioned silicone, what kind do you buy and where and how do you apply it?


----------



## hfitch (Apr 14, 2011)

my husband has the Inferno 2000 from Cabela's. He's going on 6 years now and LOVES them, no problems at all. I have the Rocky 1200 and I LOVE those. I will never, ever buy another pair of Irish Setter's again in my life.............J.M.O. a lot of people like them, I've had nothing but wet feet from the 4th wearing on. And they're supposed to be Gore-Tex!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorel used to have specs, I guess they don't need any LOL... They are made in Canada since 1972. Micky Mouse used to be the only option for ice fishing/dog sledding, besides mukluks (sp?) Then Sorel came around 1972, everything else is newer to me, hodgkins have been around and proven for a while also..

When I bought my big sorels, they said "comfort -180 (walking)" FWIW.

IMO, I don't think any good ice fishing boot could be worn any other time of the year. Mine are almost too warm for the walk out on a frozen lake. After six hours, setting still, without a thought of cold toes is where they shine!


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Also FWIW..

Mink oil hurts the leather, and makes is weak/softand supple. Not good for boots!

Sno-Seal or a bees wax type is what you should use for work/hiking boots. Spread it on then use a heat source till it stops soaking it up. 

For the other 3 off seasons, you cannot beat these....(notice no seams)
Made in the USA since 1932!

http://www.danner.com/boots/mountain-lighttm-ii-mens-womens-hiking-boots.html

I have gotten over 8 years of 50hr weeks, all weather, out of those. Still waterproof. Wore out 3 Vibram soles over that 8 years, the leather uppers are still fine! I could take much better care of them. If you don't want to invest 30 minutes twice a year with sno-seal, I would avoid leather all together for the 3 season boot. There is really no such thing as a four season boot for men. Danners are very pricey but I cannot afford $150+ every 2 years to china. They have been making those mountain light boots the same way for around 50 years!

This review is funny from the danner site (vibram does squeek and mark up hard floors)

"I have this boot or maybe it's predicessor from 1987. Been re-soled 4 times and squeek when I walk. These boots have been there and done that. They were stolen while I slept while in Greece in 1988 and I found them and retrieved them the next day. They have outlasted two wives and 3 continents."

LOL!


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Ice Scratcher said:


> Also FWIW..
> 
> Mink oil hurts the leather, and makes is weak/softand supple. Not good for boots!
> 
> ...


Thanks on the info for mink oil! I did not know that its bad for leather? My dad always used it on his boots so I just did as he did. I can say that once my red wings wear out I will be looking into the danner boots! Nice construction and made in the USA. Pretty sure red wing is not even made in the US anymore, along with Rocky and a few others.... 

:lol: stolen and through 2 wifes, gotta be some good boots


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

Alright screw it, getting the mickey mouse boots for winter, and the predator extremes for other season... Thanks guys for the help and different styles!

Anybody know where to get the bunny boots? Also just read (for anybody that is also looking at these boots) that if they dont have the valves they are not authentic, and are nock offs.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Just to go full hard core, besides ice fishing/pack boots. If it doesn't say vibram on the bottom it is not even a real boot. All the best stuff these days use vibram for the soles. Just like YKK zippers, if it has a zipper, I feel better if it is YKK.


----------



## Koby1knoby (Mar 14, 2011)

My wife bought me a pair of the predator extremes for christmas, I love them. The are very comportable. And warm, my feet get cold very easily, I have had several different boots and these top the cake. I have been out fishing and coyote hunting just about every weekend, in the wind snow and cold and my feet were warmer in my boots outside then they are sitting at home. I was glad to finally find a boot to keep my feet warm. I hope this helps. I know I haven't had my boots long but they are getting used heavily and holding up great.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

jmccallie said:


> Alright screw it, getting the mickey mouse boots for winter, and the predator extremes for other season... Thanks guys for the help and different styles!
> 
> Anybody know where to get the bunny boots? Also just read (for anybody that is also looking at these boots) that if they dont have the valves they are not authentic, and are nock offs.


As stated before do a search on e-bay for mickey mouse boots there is a ton of them there. What I did was go to the local px store to try them on then orded then on lone shipped to my house for less than 50 bucks


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Micky mouse boots i always order atleast a half size bigger and i believe the new pair i bought a few years ago are a full size bigger than the last pair i bought 20 years ago that are still in great shape but i grew 100 lbs from 20 years ago.
I am also lazy as i take the laces out or real loose so i can slip my feet in and out while standing or after work swap shoes and right to the ice or when feet go thru the ice you can easily slip off and pour water out and ring socks and slip on wearing thin socks your feet will never get cold .I will live the rest of my life with these boots and after im dead ....someone else will wear these boots .
By the way these boots was manufactured in 1983 !....29 YRS. ago and i will wear them over 20 years with no age like my last pair !....can any other boots REALLY claim this ??????
The answer is no ,,,period .


----------



## gum ball bill (Jan 3, 2011)

jacktownhooker said:


> Micky mouse boots i always order atleast a half size bigger and i believe the new pair i bought a few years ago are a full size bigger than the last pair i bought 20 years ago that are still in great shape but i grew 100 lbs from 20 years ago.
> I am also lazy as i take the laces out or real loose so i can slip my feet in and out while standing or after work swap shoes and right to the ice or when feet go thru the ice you can easily slip off and pour water out and ring socks and slip on wearing thin socks your feet will never get cold .I will live the rest of my life with these boots and after im dead ....someone else will wear these boots .
> By the way these boots was manufactured in 1983 !....29 YRS. ago and i will wear them over 20 years with no age like my last pair !....can any other boots REALLY claim this ??????
> The answer is no ,,,period .


well said jth:lol:


----------



## jmccallie (Jan 22, 2012)

By the way these boots was manufactured in 1983 !....29 YRS. ago and i will wear them over 20 years with no age like my last pair !....can any other boots REALLY claim this ??????
The answer is no ,,,period .[/QUOTE]

 Thats exactly why I am going with these. I have heard nothing but great reviews about these boots and the fact that your feet will never get cold. I actually remember reading that if you do get water in them to actually keep the water inside the boot! The water will warm in a couple of minutes and you will be good. For a boot that was made before I was born and still be ageless and this popular, it has to be the best boot for my situation! Thanks again guys I will also pick up a pair of the Extremes because I have a feeling the mickey mouse boots will be to warm for deer season!

Also you stated to get atleast a half size bigger? All the sites I have went to dont carry half size, and actually say that these boots run big. So like me wearing a 10.5, I should actually get the 10s? Can anybody verify the sizing on these?


----------



## whitee22 (Mar 5, 2008)

Got a pair of Cabela's Trans-Alaska pac boots for Christmas a few years ago. Simply amazing. Well worth the money. On sale right now.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...tt=pac+boots&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

jmccallie said:


> Yeah I guess it depends on what you do with your boots... I work construction and am a carpenter by trade, it doesnt matter how many times I mink oil my red wings I still go through a pair every 2 years... But as far as fishing and hunting boots just walking through the woods and out on the ice should not be that harsh compared to working boots. You mentioned silicone, what kind do you buy and where and how do you apply it?


Red Wing Boots Naturseal.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

my black mickeys are not any bigger than my regular shoes & they fit fine with a pair of thin socks & a pair of heavy ones


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

Mickeys....cheap as heck for what you get. My feet used to get cold all the time, NEVER again. No seams or other fancy stuff that will fail. No frills, get the job done, one of the best things I have ever bought for icefishing.


----------



## Smada962 (Feb 18, 2009)

For the money NOTHING beats Mickey Mouse boots!!


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

jmccallie said:


> By the way these boots was manufactured in 1983 !....29 YRS. ago and i will wear them over 20 years with no age like my last pair !....can any other boots REALLY claim this ??????
> The answer is no ,,,period .


 Thats exactly why I am going with these. I have heard nothing but great reviews about these boots and the fact that your feet will never get cold. I actually remember reading that if you do get water in them to actually keep the water inside the boot! The water will warm in a couple of minutes and you will be good. For a boot that was made before I was born and still be ageless and this popular, it has to be the best boot for my situation! Thanks again guys I will also pick up a pair of the Extremes because I have a feeling the mickey mouse boots will be to warm for deer season!

Also you stated to get atleast a half size bigger? All the sites I have went to dont carry half size, and actually say that these boots run big. So like me wearing a 10.5, I should actually get the 10s? Can anybody verify the sizing on these?[/QUOTE]

If you think Mickeys will be too warm for hunting then I would forget the Extremes and go lighter. The extremes are rated for -150, way too warm for all but the coldest day. If your feet sweat, forget the Mickies and just go with the extremes, they breathe much better.


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

Smada962 said:


> For the money NOTHING beats Mickey Mouse boots!!


White Mickey Mouse boots. You wont find a better boot for ice fishing period...


----------

